# Build muscles but eat little protein? Use L-citrulline



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2016)

Athletes who for whatever reason don’t eat much protein might benefit from L-citrulline [structural formula below]. We draw this tentative conclusion from a human study that researchers at the Mayo Clinic in the US published in Clinical Nutrition. If the results are to be believed, L-citrulline has anabolic qualities in combination with a low-protein diet.

*Read More...*


----------

